#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Προκαταρκτική Έκθεση του ΕΤΑΜ για το Σεισμό της Σάμου (30 Οκτωβρίου 2020)

## 3DR_Software

Η Προκαταρκτική Έκθεση του ΕΤΑΜ για το Σεισμό της Σάμου, στις 30 Οκτωβρίου 2020, είναι διαθέσιμη στον ακόλουθο σύνδεσμο:  

https://www.eltam.org/images/nltr/ne...exEtFKtWDUERpw

----------

Xάρης

----------

